

Google announces Android Open Accessory standard, Arduino-based ADK - nextparadigms
http://www.engadget.com/2011/05/10/google-announces-android-open-accessory-standard-arduino-based/

======
follower
Ongoing discussion on HN: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2533135>

